# [USN Template] User Submitted News



## Sonicslasher (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to the GBAtemp USN posting guideline thread, the other threads on not copying content and such are still in effect. Below is our USN template, a rather simple BBCode template already set-up and presented to you in a copy & past-able "code" tag. To make use of this simply copy the BBCode below and past it into a new thread in the USN section. After that plug in the appropriate content, there is some stylistic leeway but you may be called upon to justify it.


```
[center][img]http://wwwyourlink/image.jpg[/img][/center]

Description, quotations, etc. main block of text here.

[quote=the thing being quoted]
Whatever it is, changelog, release notes, etc...
Mostly used when posting changelogs
[/quote]

[spoiler=the text you want hidden][/spoiler]

Any closing remarks you wish to make.

[url="example.com"]Source[/url]
```



Below are more in depth descriptions of each section. 

*Images/Vids*:
Opening with a picture or video is highly encouraged and if you add one or the other with each post then it stands a far higher chance of being picked up and commented upon. 
Their main aim is to provide a visual shorthand for the content of your post.

Images should be resized to a maximum size of 500px wide before being used with the ideal being somewhat lower. You are allowed to attach images to your posts so you are encouraged to use that. Hotlinking to sites that do not explicitly allow it will not go over well.

*Description*:
Users should strive towards writing tightly written descriptions which get the point across in as few words as possible. Please make sure that you use proper grammar and make use of a spell checker (with the possible exception of scots English you can use any type of English as long as you are consistent). These are the aspects we are looking for in all descriptions. 

Descriptions *ARE NEVER TO BE* copy and pasted from a news source, a readme file, etc. Descriptions *WILL ALWAYS* be original content typed by the user for GBAtemp. We take plagiarism very seriously around here. Moreover being able to provide your own spin on events or tie it together with other news happening at the time or prior events leading up to it makes for a nicer article.

Here are two Homebrew examples:
DSDoom, the IWAD enabled port of PRBoom, has received an update. This update features full sound support and Player made WAD on-the-fly loading. Please see the change log for more information.
EvilTroopa Olyfno, a multiplayer Wii homebrew, challenges the player to destroy an alien plot to wipe out the human race using "nanomech" developed diseases. Please see the change log for more information. 
Here are some useful tips:
Use as few words as possible to get your point across. Make use of commas which will allow the description to hold information between thoughts, this can help to cut down the length of the description. Try to limit your description to 2-3 sentences, unless more in depth descriptions are required. Double check your tag formatting, spell check, and check for grammatical errors before posting. If you can then do make use of a dedicated word processing application when writing your description, do be careful if you are using the Rich text editor as it will copy formatting and that can include colours which can break for users of other themes. In general we expect a high level of professionalism for any text that aims to be hit the front page.

*Quote Tags/Spoilers*:
Quote tags are a great way to include change log information. They are also the perfect way to add a very short world-for-word paragraph from your source, with xenforo quotes will automatically cut off and allow the user to click to view it all. Spoilers can perform many of the same tasks but are better geared towards hiding information you may not want to openly share with the user, allowing them to choose if they wish to read that additional information.

These two tags do not necessary need to be used as described, but they should always be used to enhance your description. 

Do not abuse the quote tag. We love it when the GBATemp community submits news for discussion and debate. We want nothing more than the community to get involved and help to better the site for all. We only ask that when you submit news that you *DO NOT* simply quote a source using the "quote" BBCode tags. Please write something in your own words which summarise what the news is about. It is OK to quote something from the source page if it is relevant to the news you are posting. Do not quote an entire article from another site as you are posting news for GBATemp and not simply mirroring news from another site using their words.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2010)

```
[p]text[/p]
```

All the front page posts use this tag.
The thumb tag make the news item much easier to read instead of the 'quote' tags.

---
Ideal format for User Submitted News


```
[center][thumb]image[/thumb][/center]

[p]text[/p]
[center]text[/center]
[img]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif[/img] [url="example.com"]Via[/url]
[img]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif[/img] [url="example.com"]Source[/url]
```


----------



## WildWon (Aug 20, 2010)

@Josh: so you mind if i move, rename and pin this to the USN area? I think it's a wonderful (simple) tool to put in there.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 20, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Josh: so you mind if i move, rename and pin this to the USN area? I think it's a wonderful (simple) tool to put in there.


Move to where ever you feel the need to.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 20, 2010)

moved & pinned. It'll just help make the USN submissions a bit cleaner


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was actually the one who started doing that in USN, I mean, Ive seen it in the Front page news articals, but I started to do it in the USN then SoulSnatcher started copying me.

But yeah, I always loved that USN layout.


----------



## Goli (Aug 20, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I was actually the one who started doing that in USN, I mean, Ive seen it in the Front page news articals, but I started to do it in the USN then SoulSnatcher started copying me.
> 
> But yeah, I always loved that USN layout.


Articles!
And I love that format too, though when submitting news I was usually posting a rather large picture, from now on I shan't.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I was actually the one who started doing that in USN, I mean, Ive seen it in the Front page news articals, but I started to do it in the USN then SoulSnatcher started copying me.
> 
> But yeah, I always loved that USN layout.
> Well, I actually didn't see you doing that so technically I didn't copy you.
> ...



Your first topic with it... 
My first topic with it

I had the Via (Source) and Source (Original Source) in my post.
Plus I haven't seen you using the 'thumb' BBCode in your topics.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 20, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, THIS was my first topic to use the format.
And I don't know what you mean, I've been using that whole format since I've used the P code
One source is enough, I don't see the point of having multiple sources.
Image code > Thumb code


----------



## luke_c (Aug 20, 2010)

The thumbnail bbcode is very buggy still so it's better if you just resize the image yourself.

Here's how I tend to lay out my news:


```
[center][img]Image here (Preferably uploaded to pix.gbatemp.net, hotlinking is not advised but allowed.)[/img][/center]

[P= ]Description, quotations, etc. main block of text here.[/P]

[quote= Whatever it is, changelog, release notes blah blah]
Only really used when posting homebrew, changelog goes here.
[/quote]

[img]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif[/img] [url="yoursource"]Source[/url]

Your own input here
```

I wouldn't advise adding a Via link with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon as I think it makes it look unproffessional and messy with two or more in a row, I hate doing them myself when linking to other external sites e.g. wiki compatibility charts, dev blog, etc. But there's nothing else to use so I don't really have a choice.  I wouldn't really suggest having a via link at all to be honest, only thing you really need is YOUR source. Not the sources source if you get what I mean.

Any hyperlinks included in the quoted text in the P tags I tend to add in aswell.

There's also a download icon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for if you ever need to direct someone to a download link (filetrip mirrors are preffered) but I can't really see a situation in any user needing this for other than homebrew posting.

Just my opinion, as far as I am aware there is no set guidelines for posting user submitted news but posting it as the above would make it a lot easier if the post ever needs to get validated and front paged.

EDIT: Forgot to say there's also a user news posting script that any member can access and submit news with.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 21, 2010)

It really doesn't matter who started using it. I'm very proud of *all* of you. I'll put it on my fridge.
It's slick and clean and is just a good (read: easy) recommended template for people.

Also for the link that luke posted, that's good too. I just figured a really simple template stickied would work well, too (just covering all bases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 21, 2010)

There. I've updated my post to show luke_c's better format. It's probably a bit cleaner than what I originally said.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 21, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> ```
> [P= ] [/P]
> ```
> All the front page posts use this tag.
> The thumb tag make the news item much easier to read instead of the 'quote' tags.


I don't know if you noticed, but on front page news, we may not put quotes in the  tags, everything must be self written inside those tags. Quotes always go in the Quote tags.
At least, that's how AW wants to have it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've noticed. At least, early on. 
Later on, the trend started to change and people started using the  tags instead so I just followed. In my early topics using the  tags I tried to have self written content. I stopped after awhile due to laziness.


----------



## Another World (Jan 8, 2011)

i've edited the first post to include something about descriptions. most of the news flagged for the front page is simply a quote of the source site. i expect users to take a few minutes to write something in their own words. most of the internet is news which has been mirrored from other sources. let us try to act more professional than the next site by writing our own descriptions, and then link back to source posts for "more information."

anything which does not follow the formatting in the 1st post will not be allowed on the front page.
anything which is simply a quote of another site will not be allowed on the front page.
anything poorly written (grammar, spell checking, etc) will not be allowed on the front page.

please try to include an image when possible, even if it is a generic image of a game system, game character, etc.

the staff has the ability to edit all posts for inclusion to the front page, and at times we will do that. however, please do not rely on us to clean up your posts. go the extra mile on your own and be proud of what you submit.

-another world


----------



## Another World (May 25, 2012)

gbatemp has changed. usn scripts have changed. usn on the front page, has changed.

i have updated the first post of this thread. it has been simplified and expanded upon with more in depth descriptions.

please use the template when posting USN and remember to write original content!

-another world


----------

